# Crime and punishment



## Mao+Fanon=Free (Feb 14, 2011)

I am currently reading crime and punishment, without giving me any spoilers, what did you think of the book?

I am only about 40 pages in so far.


----------



## Dewgee (Mar 7, 2011)

Well I'm a huge Dostoevsky fan so my opinion might be a little biased.  Personally even though it's the first of his great novels I still  consider it his best, though most people consider that to be The  Brothers Karamazov. I just enjoy how he goes into such depth with one  character, and it's probably the simplest and straightforward of all his  novels. I'd consider him (and a lot of people do) as one of the  greatest psychologists of all time. According to an article I read  Nietzsche called him "The only psychologist that I could stand to learn  something from". Anyways if you enjoy it I'd advise to try his other  works as well. I've read four of his five great novels (the only one not  being The Adolescent, which I plan to eventually). Notes from  Underground is good too, though extremely dark and twisted. Even The  Gambler which he pretty much wrote just for the money and to save  himself from dept was a good short story. The only translations I've  read are by Richard Pevear and Larissa Volokonsky, they supply  footnotes, which help a lot as most Americans are probably not too  knowledgeable about 19th century Russia. I've heard their translation's  are the most true to his work too, but can't be sure not being able to  read Russian myself. Anyways, I'm sort of rambling. You got me on one of  my favorite subjects, but let me know how you like it.


----------

